# Frugal Recipes



## TerriLynn

There is another thread on this forum about the high cost of groceries, and that got me thinking, what are your best frugal recipes? You know the ones you make when you pay the bills before getting groceries and there's not much $ left over so you make do. Sometimes I have come up with some of my best dishes when I am scrounging my pantry and throwing things together. 

I can start with 
HALUSKI

Melt 1/4 cup butter, or lard in pan

Add 1 med head cabbage--chopped fine

Add 1 cup chopped onion

Stir frequently

Add salt/pepper

Add 1/4 cup oil

Add 1 pkg wide egg noodles--cooked to pkg directions

Mix well

***optional***

Cooked Kielbasa cut in pieces and mixed in just before serving. 




Wacky Cake

1 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
3 TBL cocoa
6 TBL oil
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup cool water
1 TBL vinegar

Mix and pour into an ungreased 8 x 8 pan. Bake 350* 25-30 min.

Recipe may be doubled using a 9 x 13 pan.


I would love to read others frugal recipes!!


----------



## 1shotwade

OK this isn't exactly a recipe but it's frugal! Ever hear of Mulligan Stew?My understanding id it comes from Ireland and was basically "There's nothing left to eat" kind of thing. 
We started this when the kids were young. Every Friday night was "Mulligan Stew " night. We would absolutely clean out the fridg. All left overs went into the pot and was cooked down in a stew.It is magazine how flavors blend and just how good this stuff is. And it's never the same as the week before.And the kids were really into it.


Wade


----------



## FeralFemale

I make my own noodles for haluski. Big drop noodle dumplings. An egg and a pinch of baking powder to every cup of flour then enough milk to make it the consistency of drop dumpling dough. Add salt too, to taste. Sometimes I add a couple dashes of nutmeg. Boil water and drop dough by small spoonfuls - they will expand quite a bit. After they all float to top cook another minute and drain. Add to fried cabbage and let the flavors meld a little.

ETA: and when I say a pinch of baking powder, I mean a very, very small pinch. The idea is to lighten up the egg noodle batter so the dumplings aren't like lead, not to make bread dumplings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Depression Casserole

1 large onion --chopped
1/2 cup ketchup (tomato sauce with a tsp of sugar added works too)
1/4 cup vinegar
1-2 TBL cooking oil
1/2 cup water
1 tsp mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
1 lb hot dogs-cut into 1" pieces

In saucepan saute onion in oil until tender. Stir in ketchup, water, vinegar, mustard, and pepper. Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally. Place hot dogs in a 1 quart baking dish, pour sauce over. Bake uncovered 375* for 30 min, or until bubbly. Serve over toast or rice. 

If I have frozen broccoli or cauliflower I will throw this in there too.


----------



## MO_cows

Potato soup - The last couple of ham bones we had, I made a big pot of stock with them instead of just one pot of beans. (bone, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, bay leaf were simmered) Those 6 or so quarts of ham broth yielded each time have started a lot of good meals. Makes nice gravy, too. Using the ham broth as the soup base instead of milk makes a very tasty potato (& onion) soup. But the regular "milky" potato soup is good, and also frugal.

biscuits n gravy, it only takes a smidge of sausage to season the gravy.

beans n cornbread-one meaty smoked hock will flavor the beans. 

chicken with noodles/dumplings

Bean burritos (or tostadas) with Mexican rice

Tuna pie

Stir fry


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

A dozen eggs beaten, splash of milk, some chopped ham or browned sausage (whatever is on hand), some onions, salt, pepper, chopped bell pepper
Mix all together, pour into a baking pan and bake at 350 for about half hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

I just posted these in another thread and thought I would add them here too.

Instant Oatmeal

2 cups quick cooking oats--pulsed SLIGHTLY in food processor
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup dry sweetener (white or brown sugar)
1/2 cup powdered milk (dry)

Optional**

2-3 tsp cinnamon
coffee creamer (dry)

To prepare --2/3 cup instant oatmeal to 1 cup water --either add boiling water or microwave


Homemade Hershey's Syrup

1/2 cup cocoa
2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup water
dash salt

Heat cocoa and water over med heat, while whisking until smooth. Add sugar and continue heating and stirring until dissolved. Bring to a full boil. Remove from heat. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## jwal10

1 small shredded zucchini, finely chopped onion, an egg and a little milk. Mix together with fork. Add 1/2 cup corn meal and 1/4 cup flour, mix together. Put big spoonfuls in a heavy greased cast iron pan for fritters or dump in and break up after browning. We also like an ear of left over corn on the cob, cut, and added to mixture. A slice of bacon or 2 is good too.

Any vegetables you like sauteed in butter. Carrots, onion, chopped greens, celery, mushrooms, zucchini, garlic, all good. Add some left over chicken or rabbit, 1/4 cup Italian dressing served over noodles, we like thin spaghetti. Add chopped tomatoes add lid, let set for a couple of minutes. Fresh light and good....James


----------



## TerriLynn

I also posted this to another thread and thought I would add it here as well...

Granola

10 cups dry oats (I use quick cooking..but the original recipe never specified)
1 cup dry milk powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp cinnamon

**optional**
1 cup raisins
1 cup chocolate chips

Mix in large mixing bowl and set aside.

Cook:

2/3 cup brown sugar
2/3 cup oil
2/3 cup honey or corn syrup (honey will make it chewier and corn syrup will give it more crunch)
2 tsp vanilla
1 egg--beaten (omit this if you like really crunchy granola)

Side note** if you use only these liquid ingredients for the granola I have found it to be a bit dry....so I tend to stir in a couple of scoops of peanut butter, or scrape out a jelly jar, or even add a little fruit juice, before cooking. ****

Cook over low heat until smooth and sugar is dissolved. Pour over dry ingredients and mix using a pastry blender until all is well coated.

Bake using a large roaster pan (or 2 cake pans) 375* (stirring every 5 min) for 15 min. 

****optional****We like our granola a bit crunchier so I bake at 350*in a large roaster for 30 min stirring every 10 min.


----------



## Annsni

Crockpot Refried Beans - These are amazing and so beyond easy to make, it's ridiculous.  I've frozen them and they come out great.

INGREDIENTS
2 lbs pinto beans
1 large onion, chopped
4 Tbsp. jarred minced garlic
*Up to 2 1/2 Tbsp salt (This is the absolute max if you don't pre-soak your beans.)
1 tsp black pepper
2 tsp cumin
10 cups hot water

* You can use as little as 1 Tbsp. of salt It depends on how you like your beans, and if you soak them first or not.

DIRECTIONS
Rinse the beans in a colander. Pick out any bad beans.

Combine all the ingredients in the crockpot. Remove any floating beans. Cover, and cook on HIGH for 4 hours and on LOW for 2 hours.

Uncover, and remove extra liquid. Leave enough liquid to reach the desired consistency when the beans are mashed. (We like our beans somewhere between the very-liquidy restaurant style beans, and the canned version of refried beans.)

Mash beans with a potato masher to desired consistency. 

Serve warm. Store in air-tight containers in the refrigerator and use within 2 weeks, or freeze in ziplock bags for later use.

From http://penniesandpancakes.blogspot.com/2012/09/crockpot-refried-beans-019-per-cup.html#.U8hPzI1dVpt


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Schmarran

1/4 cup flour
dash salt
2 eggs-beaten
2 tsp sugar
2/3 cup milk
1 med apple- chopped & peeled
1 TBL raisins***optional


Combine ingredients and fry in 3 TBL butter (I use lard) . Don't stir too often it should be nicely browned on all sides.

Serve with cinnamon and powdered sugar sprinkled over the top.


We quadruple this recipe and then serve with lots of toast. Good in the fall when apples are plentiful. I have also successfully substituted canned pears for the apples.


----------



## Becka03

I love threads like this! Dh tells me I can make awesome dinners out of nothing... when I am not on my phone ..I will post some.. I wanted to reply so I would be reminded


----------



## Becka03

Actually... my fav frugal recipe and my boys all love it... is homemade rice a roni... I will need to start using gluten free spagetti noodles but here it is:

Spagetti about half a box broken into 1 inch pieces
Rice about a cup and a half
Any seasoning you like...we use dehydrated chicken broth
2 handfuls of dehydrated carrots/celery/mushrooms or any other veggies
About 3 cups of water

Sautee rice and noddles till browned
Add water and other ingredients bring to a boil...
Put on simmer and put a lid on it till all liquid is absorbed


----------



## frabjuslady

I make my own refried beans. They are super easy to make, much cheaper and better than store bought. The recipe is on my blog http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/2014/04/15/crockpot-refried-beans/


----------



## Becka03

I am def going to try that refried bean recipe! Thaks for posting


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Oatmeal


1 cup oil
4 eggs
2 cups sugar
4 tsp baking powder
6 cups oatmeal
2 cups milk
salt
1 tsp cinnamon

Stir together and bake at 350* 40-45 min in a greased 9 x 13 pan


----------



## suitcase_sally

TerriLynn said:


> HALUSKI
> 
> Melt 1/4 cup butter, or lard in pan
> 
> Add 1 med head cabbage--chopped fine
> 
> Add 1 cup chopped onion
> 
> Stir frequently
> 
> Add salt/pepper
> 
> Add 1/4 cup oil
> 
> Add 1 pkg wide egg noodles--cooked to pkg directions
> 
> Mix well
> 
> ***optional***
> 
> Cooked Kielbasa cut in pieces and mixed in just before serving.


I make this a little more "frugally".

I cut up and cook the Kielbasa _first_ and use the drippings instead of
the butter and oil in TerriLynn's recipe. I add some Peruvian sauce (older Ball canning book recipe) and toss to coat. Great!


----------



## TerriLynn

suitcase_sally said:


> I make this a little more "frugally".
> 
> I cut up and cook the Kielbasa _first_ and use the drippings instead of
> the butter and oil in TerriLynn's recipe. I add some Peruvian sauce (older Ball canning book recipe) and toss to coat. Great!


Would you mind posting the recipe for the Peruvian sauce? Thanks!! 

I have to admit I have used bacon grease instead of the oil when I had it, and have used lard in place of the butter too.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Sure! This is a recipe for canning and I don't know how to cut it down for one meal, but here goes..


*Peruvian Sauce*

4 qts. peeled, cored, chopped, red -ripe tomatoes (about 24 large)
1 qt. pared, cored, chopped apples (4-5 medium)
1 qt. chopped onions
1 1/2 c. chopped sweet green peppers (about 3 medium)
1 hot red pepper
1 clove crushed garlic
3 cups brown sugar
1 T. ground allspice
1 T. mustard seed
1 T. salt
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
3 cups vinegar (I use cider vinegar)

Combine tomatoes,onions, apples, peppers, garlic and sugar. Cook slowly until thick, about 1 hour. As mixture thickens, stir frequently, to prevent sticking. Add salt, spices and vinegar. Cook until thick as desired, about 45 to 60 minutes. Pour hot into hot jars and water bath for 15 minutes.

Makes about 6 pints.

I find that this sauce works _much_ better when used with hot Italian sausage in the Haluski recipe rather than the Kielbasa. I've even tried Bratwurst in the Haluski, but found the Italian sausage works best.


----------



## TerriLynn

suitcase_sally said:


> I make this a little more "frugally".
> 
> I cut up and cook the Kielbasa _first_ and use the drippings instead of
> the butter and oil in TerriLynn's recipe. I add some Peruvian sauce (older Ball canning book recipe) and toss to coat. Great!





suitcase_sally said:


> Sure! This is a recipe for canning and I don't know how to cut it down for one meal, but here goes..
> 
> 
> *Peruvian Sauce*
> 
> 4 qts. peeled, cored, chopped, red -ripe tomatoes (about 24 large)
> 1 qt. pared, cored, chopped apples (4-5 medium)
> 1 qt. chopped onions
> 1 1/2 c. chopped sweet green peppers (about 3 medium)
> 1 hot red pepper
> 1 clove crushed garlic
> 3 cups brown sugar
> 1 T. ground allspice
> 1 T. mustard seed
> 1 T. salt
> 1 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 3 cups vinegar (I use cider vinegar)
> 
> Combine tomatoes,onions, apples, peppers, garlic and sugar. Cook slowly until thick, about 1 hour. As mixture thickens, stir frequently, to prevent sticking. Add salt, spices and vinegar. Cook until thick as desired, about 45 to 60 minutes. Pour hot into hot jars and water bath for 15 minutes.
> 
> Makes about 6 pints.
> 
> I find that this sauce works _much_ better when used with hot Italian sausage in the Haluski recipe rather than the Kielbasa. I've even tried Bratwurst in the Haluski, but found the Italian sausage works best.


Thank you for sharing!! I've never heard of it before, it looks interesting!

I am always looking for new things to can, so I just may do a batch in Aug when I get some tomatoes and apples at the same time.


----------



## CraftyLady

My grown son came over and wanted a power bar. I didn't have any so instead I made my own. 
Dried Cherries, dates, raisins, apricots, coconut, figs, oatmeal. Mixed them together in the processor added 1/4 cup of honey. Sprayed a muffin tin with oil and pressed a small disk of this mixture into the cup tins. Put them in the refrig for an hour and there it is. Power bars!

Oh, BTW - honey from the neighbor, dried the cherries and apricots.


----------



## suitcase_sally

DH has been wanting some power bars. Thanks, I'll have to try these!


----------



## TerriLynn

CROCK POT YOGURT

2 quarts milk (you can use any kind, whole or skim, I usually use reconstituted powdered milk)

Put milk in crock pot and turn on low. Let "cook" 2 1/2 hours.

Turn crock pot off.

Let sit 3 hours.

Stir in 1 cup yogurt. The kind with live active cultures. I usually use plain or vanilla. Whisk in until completely dissolved

Return cover to crock. Wrap in heavy bath towel and place in a warm area. Let sit 8 hours or overnight. Refrigerate 4 hours before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

YOUR BAKED BEANS

48 oz canned Great Northern Beans
1 1/2 lbs Chop Suey Meat
salt/pepper
1 14oz bottle ketchup
3 TBL prepared Mustard
1/4 lg sweet onion-minced

In 3 quart casserole, combine and bake uncovered 325* for 3 hours.

I usually substitute pork steak or leftover pork roast for the chop suey meat and I also substitute plain tomato sauce in place of the ketchup and its still good. I have even used vension steaks (cut up in bite sized pieces) and it was good.

It will reduce quite a bit in the oven, so I have have played with this recipe a bit and made it in the crock pot (on high for about 5 hours) and it was very soupy--so I cooked some pasta (16 oz box) and mixed that in once it was cooked and it was very good.


----------



## rambotex

what is Chop Suey meat?


----------



## TerriLynn

rambotex said:


> what is Chop Suey meat?


Basically its chunks of pork......they sell in the meat case at the grocery store, and its labeled "chop suey meat".


----------



## rambotex

TerriLynn said:


> Basically its chunks of pork......they sell in the meat case at the grocery store, and its labeled "chop suey meat".


We don't have that down here. maybe take a Boston Butt and cube it up?


----------



## TerriLynn

rambotex said:


> We don't have that down here. maybe take a Boston Butt and cube it up?


I honestly think any meat chunked up would be good in this.....it bakes for so long that the flavor of the sauce permeates the meat, and the meat is so tender.

I have used venison, pork, beef, cubes and have also used hamburger in a pinch......I have also made it meatless and it was still really good.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and Noodles

2 leg/thigh chicken pieces

Put chicken in crock pot and cover with water, season with onion powder (or onions) garlic powder, a chicken bouillion cube or two (or salt if omitting the bouillion) and pepper. Cook on low for 8 hours or high for 4-6 hours. Basically you want the meat to be falling off the bones. Seperate the meat from the skin and bones. Break into bite size pieces. Strain the broth through a wire type strainer. 

Thicken the broth into gravy (I use cornstarch and milk as a thickener). Bring the broth to a boil, stir in the thickener and stir continuously until it comes back to a boil and gets thick.

Then add:
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can creamed corn

Stir well until all is combined. Add the cooked broken up meat.

Next add:
1 16 oz pkg shell macaroni-cooked to pkg directions
1 15 oz can peas-drained
1 15 oz can sliced carrots-drained

stir to combine and heat through, then serve.


----------



## jwal10

It rained yesterday so

I browned some rabbit in butter, removed from skillet. Added vegetables and a little butter, carrots, onion, green pepper, celery, mushrooms, potatoes, 2 left over ears of corn, cut off cob and zucchini diced small. Mrs. Dash, Italian seasoning and chicken soup base. Put lid on pan and let steam and brown until rabbit was deboned, added rabbit back in, added 1/4 cup wild rice, water and egg noodles, cook 15 minutes. More like casserole than soup. Also good as pot roast, same just leave everything quartered and less water....James


----------



## TerriLynn

I just made this again today and it will all be gone by tomorrow!


Hamburger jerkey

5 lbs 90% lean ground beef
1/2 TBL tobasco sauce
3/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 1/2 TBL non iodized salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
3 TBL brown sugar

mix together well, use your hands as you would to mix up a meatloaf.

Sauce
1/2 cup liquid smoke
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup ketchup

Scoop out 2 cups of the meat mixture onto a foil lined cookie sheet, and cover it with wax paper, Use a rolling pin to roll the meat out to a thickness of about 1/8 inch.

Remove the wax paper and use a pizza cutter to cut the meat into strips, brush the sauce over the top of the meat. Place it in a 150* oven for one hour and use a wooden spoon to prop the oven door open.

Remove the cookie sheet from the oven and separate the jerky into strips and turn it over, brush the freshly turned meat with the sauce and transfer the meat to a dehydrator, turned up as high as it will go.

Repeat this process until all the meat has been through the oven and then placed in the dehydrator. Dehydrate approx 3 hours until it is the desired texture (chewiness).


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatloaf

1 lb hamburger, ground turkey, ground venison, or bulk type sausage, (or any combination of these meats)
1 1/2 cups corn flakes, crushed cracker crumbs, bread crumbs, or oatmeal
onion-chopped 
salt/pepper
1 egg
a good squirt ketchup

Mix together ---set aside

Potatoes
Peel and slice potatoes thinly
layer into bottom of a covered baking pan, covered casserole dish, or crock-pot
sprinkle salt, pepper, and chopped onions (or onion powder) in between the layers-keep layering potatoes until dish is about half full.

Press meatloaf mixture down firmly on top of the potatoes, smoothing the top with your hands. Squirt ketchup over the top of all and spread it evenly.

Bake in 350* oven covered 1 hour--remove lid and continue baking 30 more minutes or until center of meatloaf tests done 


Crock-pot directions--cook on low for 6-8 hours

Usually I double the meat portion but I have a big family.


Another variation on this is to skip the potatoes and form the meatloaf mixture into burgers, fry in skillet, or bake 350* for about 20 min for small burgers or 30 min for large burgers, and serve on bread or buns.

OR meatballs--I use a cookie dough scoop and form balls and bake on a cookie sheet (if you put the uncooked meatballs in the fridge to chill for at least an hour --longer is better- they will not be crumbley after they are cooked) Bake 350* for approx 30-45 min depends on the size of the scooper you have. Then to serve I sometimes pour spaghetti sauce over and cook spaghetti or rice or make a gravy or cream of chicken soup over the meatballs and serve with cooked egg noodles, pasta, potatoes, or rice. 

Meatballs and sweet and sour sauce

Make 2lbs of hamburger into meatloaf, form into meatballs, and put in large greased roaster pan , or cake pan, and bake 350* uncovered for 30 min.

Turn each meatball over and cover with sweet and sour sauce

Sweet and sour sauce:

1 1/2 cup brown sugar
2 dashes soy sauce
1 tsp mustard
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
15 oz tomato sauce

Bake an additional 30-45 min uncovered 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Farmhouse Bake

6 eggs
2 TBL flour
2/3 cup grated cheese
2 TBl butter
1 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp mustard
1 slice bread --broken into small pieces
salt/pepper

Grease shallow casserole or baking dish and break raw eggs into it. 

Melt butter in saucepan, then stir in flour. Add milk and cook until sauce thickens. Add salt, pepper, mustard and grated cheese. Pour over eggs.

Top with pieces of bread and a sprinkling of cheese.

Bake 350* F for 30-35 min

Serve with toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bread/Muffins/or Cake

3 cups flour
1 TBl cinnamon
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 cup oil
2 TBL vanilla
salt
1 tsp baking soda
2 eggs 
2 cups sugar
1 cup chopped nuts ** optional

2 cups of any of the following:

grated or chopped apples
bananas
carrots- grated or baby food
peaches- fresh or canned
pineapple- crushed and drained
strawberries
canned sweet potatoes or yams- mashed
applesauce
berries
coconut
pears
pumpkin
zucchini- grated

**or** 1/2 cup of:

lemon juice
orange juice
jam or jelly

Mix well *** grease pan 

bread pans (makes 2 loaves) 325* 60 min

muffins 375* 15 min

cake pan 350* 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Sandwich

1 cup cubed velveeta
3 hard cooked eggs chopped
1 can spam-cubed (I use leftover ham)
onion powder
garlic powder
1/3 - 1/2 cup mayo

Combine all ingredients-mix well

Put into hamburger buns and wrap each in tin foil.


Bake 325* 30 minS


----------



## ajaxlucy

SPANISH TORTILLA
just potatoes, onions, eggs, olive oil, and seasonings

Slice 4 potatoes thinly (1/4" at most) and one large or two medium onions even more thinly. Heat 1/2 cup olive oil in a cast iron pan and cook the potatoes and onions gently so they become very soft but don't brown - maybe 30 minutes on medium low heat, then remove pan from heat. (I do this step earlier in the day)

Preheat oven to 350. In a large bowl, beat together 6 or 7 eggs. Season with a tsp salt, 1/2 tsp pepper, and 1 tsp dried thyme. Add the potato/onion mixture and stir to combine. Put a little more olive oil in the cast iron pan if needed, then pour in the egg mixture. Place in oven and let bake for about 15 minutes. Remove from oven, change to broil, then return pan to oven under the broiler for a minute or two just to brown the top. Serve hot, warm, or cold. 

This is great for supper, lunch, brunch, or breakfast the next day, too.


----------



## MO_cows

Hash is another tasty, cheap meal. The one we call "heavenly hash" has white potatoes and sweets, half and half. Cook covered until they start to get tender, then throw in some (leftover) diced ham, onion and bell pepper, cook til it has the amount of crust you like. Can run it under the broiler to crisp the top. Breakfast sausage also makes good hash. I have also made it with leftover roast beef, pork, kielbasa, you name it. Nobody in our house really cares for corned beef hash, but that's the "traditional" one.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Milk Cake

2 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL butter 

Boil milk - add remaining ingredients. Bake 350* 20-25 pan in an 8 x 10 greased pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate Upside Down Cake

3/4 cup sugar
2 TBL butter
1 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cu milk
1 tsp vanilla

mix and pour into an ungreased 8 x 8 pan -- set aside


1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 TBL cocoa

Mix and sprinkle over cake batter, Pour 1 cup water over all DO NOT STIR

Bake 350* 45 min (can be doubled using a 9 x 13 pan)

This cake makes its own hot fudge sauce that will end up on the bottom of the cake. Good served hot on ice cream.

Once cool the hot fudge sauce turns into pudding.


----------



## hawgsquatch

College manna

2 packs any flavor Ramen

One fried egg

Scallion or onions or any veggies

one tablespoon of peanut butter

one teaspoon soy sauce (or a packet of extra spicy taco bell sauce) 

Cook the noodles and sauce mix with the rest and top with the egg. Nosh. 

A meal for one or two for less than a buck. The more veggies you add the more it stretches.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Fudge

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
4 TBL Flour
1 heaping TBL cocoa
1 cup water

combine, cook in microwave on high 4 min. After cooking add 1/4 cup butter. Stir in until butter is melted and hot fudge is smooth. 

Good on ice cream! I have also been know to put some on a brownie, usually after a really bad day!


----------



## TerriLynn

John D Pudding

1 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup milk
1 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder

Mix together and pour into a greased 8 x 8 pan.


1 TBL butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 cups boiling water
1 tsp vanilla

combine and pour over batter in pan. DO NOT STIR 

Bake 350* 45 min


----------



## siberiafarm

I have a suggestion for your crock pot yogurt. If you are using milk that you did not just reconstitute you really need to heat the milk to 185 degrees and then let it cool back down to 110-120 degrees prior to adding yogurt (For one gallon of milk you only need about 2 tablespoons of yogurt). There are a couple of reasons for this. If you need to make sure that any of the normal bacteria in the milk are killed otherwise they will compete with the cultures in the yogurt that you add to the milk, at the temperature that you let the yogurt set at all bacteria/cultures will grow, both the good ones and potentially some harmful bacteria will grow as well. This is particularly true if you are using raw milk as there there is a higher normal bacteria load in the milk (most of it is good bacteria) but that bacteria will out compete the yogurt you add to the milk, giving you highly variable results and more often than not you end up with clabbered milk, similar to yogurt, just without the same health benefits.

The other things to note is that if the temperature of the milk is greater than 120 degrees after the culture/yogurt is added it will be too hot for it and the cultures will die. Also the culture you add consumes the lactose in the milk for growth (which is why most yogurt is very low in lactose). If you use too much yogurt there is not enough food for the culture and they don't fully grow. In both cases you don't get the full health benefits that most people look for.

Sorry for the wordy response, but I have a small dairy and one of the questions that I get asked the most is how to make yogurt at home. It is simple, frugal and safe as long as a few precautions are met. We make 80 gallons of Greek yogurt a week among other products, but help our customers make and troubleshoot yogurt they make at home.

Suzanne



TerriLynn said:


> CROCK POT YOGURT
> 
> 2 quarts milk (you can use any kind, whole or skim, I usually use reconstituted powdered milk)
> 
> Put milk in crock pot and turn on low. Let "cook" 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Turn crock pot off.
> 
> Let sit 3 hours.
> 
> Stir in 1 cup yogurt. The kind with live active cultures. I usually use plain or vanilla. Whisk in until completely dissolved
> 
> Return cover to crock. Wrap in heavy bath towel and place in a warm area. Let sit 8 hours or overnight. Refrigerate 4 hours before serving.


----------



## sss3

I tried CP yogurt. Curdled Thinking CP too hot. Even on low.


----------



## siberiafarm

Sandra,

Your probably did. Once the temp gets down to below 120 add the yogurt and then turn it off. Even better remove the stoneware pot and wrap in a bath towel. The thermal mass of the crock and the milk along with the insulation effects of the towel should keep it warm enough for the cultures to work.

Suzanne



Sandra Spiess said:


> I tried CP yogurt. Curdled Thinking CP too hot. Even on low.


----------



## TerriLynn

I've never had my crock pot yogurt fail and I have made it lots of times. 

You start with the crock pot on low for 2 1/2 hours, then turn the crock OFF for 3 hours, before you add the starter.


----------



## TerriLynn

This was my grandma's recipe, she always made it, and so did my mom, and now I do. I'm typing it here just as she wrote it on her recipe card.

Vanilla or Chocolate Pudding (or pie filling)

2 cups milk in saucepan and heat. Separate 3 eggs, (can save whites for meringue) and beat yolks with fork.

Add: 1 cup sugar 
dash salt
3 heaping TBL cornstarch

Stir all together, if too thick add a little milk. Add to milk and heat, stirring constantly over med heat, until mixture thickens. When thickened add 1 tsp vanilla.

For Chocolate add 3 TBL cocoa to sugar mixture before cooking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade Cream Soup Mix for Casseroles

2 cups powdered milk
3/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup instant powdered bouillion-chicken, beef, or vegetable
2 TBL dried onion flakes
1 tsp celery flakes
1 tsp basil leaves
1 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp pepper
1//8 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup mashed potato flakes

Combine ingredients --store in an airtight container

To replace 1 can soup: 

1/3 cup mix 
1 1/4 cups cold water
1/2 TBL butter 

Mix in saucepan--cook until thickened


----------



## TerriLynn

Caramel Pear pudding

Mix: 

1 cup flour
2/3 cup sugar
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp cinnamon
salt

Beat in:

1/2 cup milk -- until smooth

Stir in:

4-6 pears-- peeled and cut in 1/2 inch cubes
1/2 cup chopped nuts

Spoon into 2 quart ungreased baking dish

In another bowl combine:

3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup melted butter
3/4 cup boiling water

Pour over batter. Bake uncovered 375* 45-50 min


----------



## TerriLynn

I made this for the first time today and everyone loved it. Next time I am going to try and double it.

Sausage Bake

1 lb bulk sausage ( I used breakfast sausage)

Press uncooked sausage into a greased 9 x 9 pan

Mix:

2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 cup flour

Pour over the sausage

Bake 400* for 25-30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

This isn't really a recipe to eat, but I know for years when the weather was nice and the kids needed something fun to do to keep them busy and out from underfoot, I could get 2 good days worth out of this homemade play-dough. The first day I would set up a mixing bowl for each child and dump in the ingredients and set them outside on the picnic table to mix it up, all by themselves, at first with a wooden spoon and then with their hands.

By the time it was all incorporated (I could have done it myself much fast, but that wasn't really the point) they were sick of playing with it. So into a plastic bag it went until the next time, when they could actually use it to roll out and make things with. It keeps for a pretty long time as long as you keep it wrapped up when your done with it.

Homemade Play-dough

1 cup flour
1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup water
food color

Add food color to water, then add dry ingredients. If dough is too sticky add more salt and flour.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

One of my favorites, but kinda do it on the fly, so i dont have exact measurements
Stuffed peppers,
Boil white rice until soft, drain any remaining water,
Stir in a pound or so of browned hamburger, tomato sauce, diced onion, and a couple dashes of garlic powder. ( if making them for myself, and available, some diced jalepeno peppers)
Stir thoroughly over medium heat until thick and well mixed.

Cut the top out of several big bell peppers and clean out.
Fill peppers with rice mixture, cover with shredded cheese, and bake in a cake pan for about 20 minutes or so at 350*.

Take out and serve.
I like to cut mine open right from the oven, give several squirts of Louisiana Red hot sauce and a shake or three of grated parmesan cheese.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

TerriLynn said:


> Caramel Pear pudding
> 
> Mix:
> 
> 1 cup flour
> 2/3 cup sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> salt
> 
> Beat in:
> 
> 1/2 cup milk -- until smooth
> 
> Stir in:
> 
> 4-6 pears-- peeled and cut in 1/2 inch cubes
> 1/2 cup chopped nuts
> 
> Spoon into 2 quart ungreased baking dish
> 
> In another bowl combine:
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup melted butter
> 3/4 cup boiling water
> 
> Pour over batter. Bake uncovered 375* 45-50 min


OH MAN!!!!! This sounds really good!


----------



## TerriLynn

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> OH MAN!!!!! This sounds really good!


It is! I always make it at least once when pears are in season, but its usually requested more often than that.


----------



## TerriLynn

Banana Bread French toast

This isn't really a recipe but a friend of mine said she made this out of some stale banana bread and everyone loved it at her house, so I may make some banana bread just to try it. I would think it would work with any quick bread.

She sliced her banana bread dredged it in beaten egg and fried it just like you would French toast. They poured syrup on top before they ate it.


----------



## MO_cows

We have salmon once a week for the heart-healthy attributes, plus it is one of the few foods to contain vitamin D. Bonus - it's also frugal! A can of pink Alaska salmon can usually be had for less than $3. You can spend more and get sockeye salmon if you want, but for patties it's not worth the difference to me.

1 15 oz can Alaska salmon, drain and reserve the juice. Remove anything you want to remove and flake it up in a large bowl. I remove skin but leave the bones. 
1/4 cup to 1/2 cup finely chopped onion and celery, sweated until they start to get tender. (So you don't have crunchy chunks in your salmon patty!) I will dice a whole onion and 2, 3 celery ribs, sweat them, then take out enough for this week's salmon patties and freeze the rest for future.
1/2 sleeve of saltines, crushed (about 1 cup. You can also use bread crumbs, fresh or dry)
1 egg, beaten
dill weed (1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon. I sprinkle without measuring)
lemon juice (between a teaspoon and a tablespoon. Again, I don't measure)
salt/pepper to taste. If you used saltines, you might not need additional salt.

Add rest of ingredients to flaked salmon, stir to combine well. Add in reserved salmon juice as needed to make it moist enough to hold together. Form patties and cook in skillet, or bake. You can substitute onion powder and celery seed for the chopped veggies, but you will get less volume and less patties.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Tonight is another one of my favorites, cornchip pie or some might call it mexican casserole.
Cover bottom of cake pan (9by13 or so) with corn chips
Brown a pound of hamburger and drain, stir in 1 pkt taco seasoning and about 1/3 cup water, stirwell over medium heat till boiling, remove from heat.
Stir in a small can of tomato paste, a can of refried beans, a dash of garlic powder and a couple shakes of ground red pepper. Stir until everything is mixed well.
Spread that over the corn chips.
Sprinkle on a thin layer of shredded cheese.
Cover that with a layer of salsa, for this I like to use a black bean and corn salsa.
Then a layer of sour cream (8 oz container)
Finally another layer of shredded cheese.
Put in a 300* oven till warm throughout and cheese is melted, about 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## TerriLynn

I made this for dinner tonight, but I think just about everyone has their own version of it.

Goulash

1 lb ground meat- browned
1 16oz pkg elbow macaroni-cooked to package directions
1 quart stewed tomatoes
1 pint tomato sauce

Mix together and heat, salt to taste.


----------



## Goats Galore

Hoppin John...it is one of our favorites! 1# ground beef, sauteed with cooking veggies (chopped onion, garlic, celery, red bell pepper, and whatever else might be in the frig). Add instant chicken broth (amount to make about 4 cups) stirred into 1 cup hot water. Stir in drained, cooked black eyed peas (canned works great, OR you can use any kind of beans).Toss with cooked rice and season to taste (we use Tabasco). We love it as stuffed eggplant.


----------



## TerriLynn

For those of you who make your own lard, I found this recipe was a good way to use up the cracklings you get when rendering lard.

Crackling Cookies

2 Cups Cracklings
1 Cup brown sugar
1 Cup White sugar
2 Fresh eggs 
1/2 Cup milk 
4 Cups flour(sifted with the next spices) 
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cloves 
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 Cup nuts
1 Cup raisins

Mix all together.
Place on greased cookie sheet.
Bake in a 350 degree oven until light brown, about 6 to 8 minutes.

One thing I do that the recipe doesn't say to is I run my cracklins through my food processor before I mix them into the batter, Just in case there are any bigger pieces.


----------



## Nyxchik

Skillet Cabbage "Rolls"

1lb ground beef
1 diced onion
1 small head of cabbage, shredded
3-5 cloves of garlic, minced
1 t salt
1 t pepper 
diced tomatoes (I used fresh but canned will work)
red pepper flakes (or chopped hot pepper) to taste, optional
1 pint beef broth 
1 c white rice

Brown beef and onion in large skillet or cast iron pot; add cabbage, garlic, spices and tomatoes and simmer until cabbage starts to get tender. Add broth and rice and cover with tight fitting lid. Simmer for 20 minutes stirring occasionally. Take off heat and let sit covered for 10 minutes. Good with a little shredded cheddar cheese! Change up the spices to taste- we added chili powder and thyme, and a little bell pepper to ours.

~nyx


----------



## Elffriend

Nyxchik, we had that for dinner tonight, but we call it "Unstuffed Cabbage" and I make the rice separately in the rice cooker, then ladle the meat/cabbage mixture over the top. My recipe didn't call for red pepper flakes but does have a tsp of worcestershire sauce. It is very good, cheap and filling.


----------



## semimoonman

Megadarra

Onions--as many as you have
Lentils and Brown Rice in equal amounts

Salt and pepper (optional cumin, caradamon, cloves)
(Optional yogurt for serving)


Caramelize the onions.
Boil a pot of water with twice as much liquid as the rice will need.
Add the rice and simmer for 30 minutes. 
Add half the onions and all of the lentils.
(If you're using spices, add them now)
Simmer another 30-45 min until everything is cooked.
Mix in the rest of the onions. Add salt and pepper.

If you want something that looks more impressive on the table, line a skillet with the second half of the onions. Fill the skillet with the cooked rice and beans. Cover with tin foil and back for 30 min at 350. Untold onto a plate. 

Even though this is pretty humble, it's one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## Tyler520

1 pound chicken sausage, cooked in a stock pot and sliced

add in:

minced garlic to taste (optional)

then add:

1 can of canellini beans
1 can of diced tomatoes (preferably roasted)
1 can low sodium chicken stock
2 cups chopped kale

re-add sausage

oregano to taste
pepper to taste

simmer for 30 minutes

exceptionally healthy, and affordable


----------



## hmsteader71

On Facebook we have a group called "Frugal Recipe Box". It's where we share recipes and menus that are frugal and budget friendly. We can also share any ideas for other frugal things. If anyone is interested here is the link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/377923012273341/


----------



## southrngardngal

Mo Cows I made the hash recipe for our supper tonight. My husband and I both enjoyed it. I didn't add the ham so it was only the potatoes, onions and bell peppers but it went well with fried chicken. 

TerriLynn, I also made the Carmelized Pear pudding and my husband loved it. I did too. 

I will be making both these recipes again. Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------

